# I’m Insanely attracted to this women , why ?



## PapaGoat27 (Feb 9, 2020)

Hey Guys , 

Like the title says , I have been dating this women on and off for 6.5 years and I have never been so attracted to a women ever !! 
she is not supper hot and most men probably would say she’s kinda of cute. 
we recently broke up again and I’ve been on a few dating apps ( ugh ) and none of these women hold a candle to her ( in my eyes )
This is not because we broke up , I have felt this way about her since I met her . She’s not a super sweet person, she is high maintenance and extremely selfish, I think I’m attracted to her abuse !! Lol !! 
have any of you ever feel this way about a women ?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Sounds as if you need to try and change what you are looking for in a woman. I have no idea why any man would want to be with a very selfish, high maintenace woman. It sounds like a dysfunctional relationship to say the least.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

You love the drama and excitement of uncertainty. There are plenty of women out there who can bring it. Keep looking.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

If you will pardon me, I'm going to indulge in my bad habit of checking the math.
You have been in this on and off (currently off) relationship for 6.5 years.
You are married but separated for 5 years.
So this toxic relationship overlaps that toxic relationship by 1.5 years.

My advice (mathematically speaking) Is that you wrap up both toxic relationships before you start another.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

You say she's not nice, she's selfish, and high maintenance. Your post reads almost like you are proud of it.

If you like selfish, high maintenance women that's what you like. In fact, I think people should cheer you on. It gets both of you off the dating market so people who are looking for a high quality, healthy partner don't have to come in contact with you. It's a win win.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

OP, part of you is hooked on the drama. Something within you craves the super unhealthy drama-fest that this relationship brings to your life. She may be toxic and crazy, but she's your brand of toxic and crazy. 

Also, you blew up your marriage for your affair partner, so some part of you may also really need that to mean something. Your self-image may need it not to have been a train wreck caused by your own selfish entitlement, but a great love story. You need her to be The One. Otherwise, you're just another guy - like the untold millions who came before and will come after - who blew up his marriage for some strange and what was essentially a figment of your imagination.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I just read your other threads.

It’s obvious you believe reality TV is real.

You just need to grow up.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Your thoughts would be very welcomed on this thread:









Why


I'm being lighthearted in sharing this response. In our early days of dating, Batman and his friends had been partying, and he phoned me with obvious male chuckles in the background, asking in a jovial way if I would go over to cook for them / bring food. My answer was an agitated no. He then...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

PapaGoat27 said:


> Hey Guys ,
> 
> Like the title says , I have been dating this women on and off for 6.5 years and I have never been so attracted to a women ever !!
> she is not supper hot and most men probably would say she’s kinda of cute.
> ...


Is it possible she looks better/nicer than she actually is?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Well, you must not be that attracted to her or you'd be married after 6.5 years. I can imagine that alone might make her a little cranky. I mean, if she's all that attractive, she has options.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

*Sir PapaGoat's final error was mistaking a dragon
for a fair maiden. The story didn't have a "happily ever after" 
ending.*


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

You should go with your feelings and do whatever you can to keep her! It sounds like you belong together, keep trying, never let her go.

As another poster said, don’t contaminate the dating pool with your pee. Keeps other people safe 😉


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Why are you attracted to a high maintenance, selfish, lying, cheating hoe? Who knows? Why are some women attracted to bad boys?


----------



## TheGoodFather (Feb 12, 2021)

I'm sure both of you are a match. Enjoy the excitement but please DO NOT breed. Kids will surely kill your fun times. Don't let her go. Hopefully, a day may come when you finally grow up and understand the answer to your question but for now just stick with her and enjoy your time together while it lasts. It's good for you, good for her and good for everyone else.


----------



## Teman (Mar 23, 2021)

PapaGoat27 said:


> Hey Guys ,
> 
> Like the title says , I have been dating this women on and off for 6.5 years and I have never been so attracted to a women ever !!
> she is not supper hot and most men probably would say she’s kinda of cute.
> ...


It's all good just obviously never ever marry her. You can have loads of fun and simply enjoy life without taking this too far.


----------

